# Puncture



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi can anyone help me please! We have a puncture in the back outside tyre and only have a small bottle jack for our Hymer 660s. How do I do it???


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

You need to jack under the rear axel near to the wheel usually under the point where the spring is clamped to the axel.
You don't lift the bodywork as you would on a car.
Make sure you crack the nuts before you lift the wheel and apply the handbrake and chock the wheels.
Do not at any point put any piece of your body under the van and be very careful.
If your not sure ring your breakdown company.

James


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

I would not attempt it if you are unsure of what to do, call your breakdown firm

If you are not a member they will probably let you join 

Good luck 

Cath


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Unless you are really fit call on your breakdown/recovery service. That's what you pay for. Couple of years ago had a puncture on our little Nissan Micra car and I called out the breakdown service for that.Dont take even the slightest risk. Best wishes.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

And if you do tackle it yourself make sure the bottle jack is of sufficient lifting capcity first. There should be a rating plate or label on the jack somewhere. If in doubt, don't do it - you could cause enormous damage to the van as well as yourself.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As people have already said, if you are really not able to do this then please call your breakdown service, if you are not a member then they will let you join on the spot and fix a wheel change. You will not have to pay there and then, you can sign a Direct Debit form. or give a cheque.

If however you are going to do the job yourself, follow the directions already given, but as an extra tip, get the spare wheel out and lay it on the ground under the vehicle to stop it falling all the way down should the jack not work correctly. This is to enable putting a second jack under.

cabby


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

As an alternative temporary fix, check out Holt's Tyreweld at Halfords or on Amazon.
Our past AS Devon & our current Hymer Exsis i578 don't have a spare but _do _ have one of these canisters.

Never had to use 'em personally but hopefully would get you to a tyre place.

Roger


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's no problem to change a wheel with just a bottle jack, I've changed wheels on loaded 16 tonners before now, but there are certain safety issues toi address:

The wheels on the other axles MUST be chocked front and rear, especially as you are lifting one of the handbraked wheels.

Chock front and rear on each wheel with a housebrick or something similar, it must be thick enough to prevent the wheel riding over.

Crack the buts on the wheel to be removed BEFORE you raise it off the road (as already mentioned)

Make sure that the jack is secure against the underside of the spring clamp saddle, DON'T use the jack against the tapered/sloping spring face. A piece of hardwood or thick ply between the jack top and the spring saddle would give more grip between the two.

Only jack up sufficiently high to get the wheel off, an inch or so is more than enough for a single wheel.

DON'T get under the vehicle!

If the bodywork stops you getting the wheel right off, refit the wheel, get an axle stand (Halfords) under the axle tube to hold everything then have a rethink.

If you need to raise the body up and leave the axle below, you'll have to jack on the chassis, and the standard jack probably hasn't enough lift to do that. Either call the breakdown services or go to Halfords and get a decent trolley jack.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As per the initial request if the supplied bottle jack is not up to it.

Drive the good rear wheel up onto a 2" or 4" plank of wood or kerb. Then with the other wheels chocked remove the flat and either get repaired of replace with the spare.

Ray.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

Had a puncture whilst at the Peterboro show recently. I called my insurance company (Safeguard) and they had the AA there in 25 minutes. Unfortunately the tyre was ruined but a local company (Concorde tyres) managed to get me a replacement the same day. Superb service.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

raynipper said:


> As per the initial request if the supplied bottle jack is not up to it.
> 
> Drive the good rear wheel up onto a 2" or 4" plank of wood or kerb. Then with the other wheels chocked remove the flat and either get repaired of replace with the spare.
> 
> Ray.


Must be thick but can't see the reason for running the good wheel up on a block. I would have thought this would put more weight on the other side. Can you elaborate Ray?

John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi John.
Just to change the flat.

The OP already has all the weight on the good tyre. Running it up onto a block or kerb just allows the flat one to be removed and the 'spare' fitted without using the flimsy jack.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the vehicle is a twin wheel on a single axle chassis, (not a tag). if you drive the vehicle onto the curb placing the inner wheel on the edge then that leaves the outer wheel with the puncture slightly raised enabling you to change it without a jack.

cabby


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

cabby said:


> the vehicle is a twin wheel on a single axle chassis, (not a tag). if you drive the vehicle onto the curb placing the inner wheel on the edge then that leaves the outer wheel with the puncture slightly raised enabling you to change it without a jack.
> 
> cabby


Didn't read the OP correctly. Thank you.

John


----------



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you all very much for your advice, will be tackling the job this weekend will let you know how it goes!


----------

